# What to wear with seersucker pants



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a daytime function in early June, in San Antonio and just picked up a pair of VV green seersucker pants. I'd planned on blue seersucker pants, but ran into these. I plan on a navy blazer, but what color shirt? I also have a tan blazer that I could wear as well. Any hints? Thanks.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a few pairs of odd seercuker trousers that I wear with a navy blazer and OCBDs. White is always safe, but I will liven things up with pink or yellow. I am looking for a tan poplin sport coat to wear instead of navy for a little variety this summer.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

White or blue OCBD. Navy-based tie. You're wearing green seersucker pants, so everything else should be conservative.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

wnh said:


> White or blue OCBD. Navy-based tie. You're wearing green seersucker pants, so everything else should be conservative.


Exactly so.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

wnh said:


> White or blue OCBD. Navy-based tie. You're wearing green seersucker pants, so everything else should be conservative.


Bless you WNH.

A pink OCBD might be right in some situations, but in almost every other situation, you'll look like the pink-and-green page of the OPH threw up on you.

Be safe, white ocbd, agreed with WNH, a navy-based tie would be best (with green emblems would be nice, and not too matchy, I don't think).

JB


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

The navy blazer would be fine with the green seersucker. For a shirt I'd wear a pink OCBD, or perhaps light blue. In summer it's all about pastels for me at least. For shoes I'd wear brown loafers, and definitely go sockless. Don't forget the linen ps...


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Mannix said:


> The navy blazer would be fine with the green seersucker. For a shirt I'd wear a pink OCBD, or perhaps light blue. In summer it's all about pastels for me at least. For shoes I'd wear brown loafers, and definitely go sockless. Don't forget the linen ps...


What everyone else said above. Pale yellow or pink would be as loud as I'd go and even then...

Seersucker is loud enough on its own to most people that you're going to be good playing the rest safe.

FWIW - there is almost no such thing as a tan blazer. Don't you mean a sports coat?


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Consider a bow.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks to all, great ideas. Maybe a BD blazer with white shirt. And blue tie. I've got time to think about it!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*I was gonna say...*



S. Kelly said:


> Thanks to all, great ideas. Maybe a BD blazer with white shirt. And blue tie. I've got time to think about it!


You ARE a planner, indeed! It must be the collective case of cabin fever we all have in the northeast. A recent trip to the warmth of Texas only served to make me feel worse. 
White OCBD is the way. I can't make my blue OCBDs work with seersucker. The subtle difference in hues makes it annoying. The blue BB blazer caps off a great look. I lectured this way at a conference in Hilton Head, where they will cut your tie with a scissors if you inadvertently wear one.


----------

